# Unbeatablec I'm calling you out!...



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

What's your problem? Why don't you go f*ck yourself and mind your own business. This f*cking guy follow me every thread in buy/sell forum and trying to tell me keep my sale "legal"

Here how it started!...


unbeatablec said:


> Ill have to report you to DNR 2p2f
> 
> anyways, nice fish, hope someone picks it up LEGALLY soon, very nice, if it was legal i would pick it up myself.
> 
> BUMP on a amazing fish.


*HERE is what he PM me.
*


> > > > > please keep it legal, i dont want to have to report anybody to the DNR.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > f*ck you!...leave my thread a lone. you act like MA the only state are illegal. there is a lot of state out there and a lot of members live in illegal state. go and report them all.
> ...


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

talk about being a ***. He must have the hots for you 2w2s


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

boo, that's wack unbeatablec.

why be a narc man?

that's just not cool, what did 2p2f do to you bro?


----------



## unbeatablec (Mar 6, 2007)

Your calling me out?? Honey, listen I never gave you my number.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Man that dude is an ass hole he needs to be banned


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Dude!..this not a joke nor I want to call you out...but you when over my head about this. What will this bring you, what is your problem?


----------



## unbeatablec (Mar 6, 2007)

Because, when in america you abide by the law, and report people when they are not abiding by the law. Im sorry but dude, why do you have to break the law?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

unbeatablec said:


> Because, when in america you abide by the law, and report people when they are not abiding by the law. Im sorry but dude, why do you have to break the law?


most americans arent p*ssy ass bitches


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

unbeatablec said:


> Because, when in america you abide by the law, and report people when they are not abiding by the law. Im sorry but dude, why do you have to break the law?


why have you chosen to single this one person out you childish little twat?

grow up man, you're obviously just being a dick to 2p2f for some reason unbeknownst to us.










i figured it out.

he really is just a child.

Personal Info
unbeatablec
Captivated
*14 years old* 
Male 
Michigan 
*Born Feb-2-1993 *


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea I live in america and if it isn't hurting you or your family then don't worry about dude you need to leave him alone and stop being a snitch


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

I thought it was his birthday


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

unbeatablec said:


> Because, when in america you abide by the law, and report people when they are not abiding by the law. Im sorry but dude, why do you have to break the law?


Every one in CA break the law when they selling piranha in here, there is a lots of American breaking the law. If you have to much time in your hands go report ALL of us for selling piranha.

You need help big time.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

stevedave said:


> Because, when in america you abide by the law, and report people when they are not abiding by the law. Im sorry but dude, why do you have to break the law?


why have you chosen to single this one person out you childish little twat?

grow up man, you're obviously just being a dick to 2p2f for some reason unbeknownst to us.









[/quote]

This wont be the first time he has screwed with 2p2f. The guy obviously has a thing for him.


----------



## unbeatablec (Mar 6, 2007)

oh you know it


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

ur obviously a goodie too shoes thats needs his A$$ beat imo


----------



## unbeatablec (Mar 6, 2007)

but seriously, i dont have a thing for 2p2f, but im sick of people illegally selling piranha, seriously, like the asian aro, were never gonna get them legalized unless we stop breaking the law!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Man you make me ashamed to know that you are from michigan you acting like a baby ass flammer quit being a bitch man grow up and leave 2p2f alone


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I thought it was his birthday


So did I, this thread fails to deliver


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

unbeatablec said:


> but seriously, i dont have a thing for 2p2f, but im sick of people illegally selling piranha, seriously, like the asian aro, were never gonna get them legalized unless we stop breaking the law!


Dude!...that Asian aro are in CANADA..and it legal there.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

oath he is f*cking 14 come bitch slap his ass


----------



## unbeatablec (Mar 6, 2007)

i just want piranha legalized so lfs in other places can sell em, but this wont happen when people keep illegally owning them, and im not a p*ssy, apott, i cant wait until ur someones bitch in prison getting ass raped, AHAHA


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Here is his topic asking question and I am nice enough to help him. and what do I get back from him?

Just a childish with no respect.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=155999&hl=
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=151597&hl=


----------



## unbeatablec (Mar 6, 2007)

the asian aro isnt legal in US bro,


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

yea cuz im gonna make it to prison. Ill make you my bitch. Bitch


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

unbeatablec said:


> the asian aro isnt legal in US bro,


No sh*t!...I was just making a smart comment getting one from CANADA and you so dumb that I'm going to do some thing "illegal"


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

unbeatablec said:


> i just want piranha legalized so lfs in other places can sell em, but this wont happen when people keep illegally owning them, and im not a p*ssy, apott, i cant wait until ur someones bitch in prison getting ass raped, AHAHA


you're an idiot, apott is from ohio

and piranhas are legal in michigan, so what the hell does it matter, you can go to a LFS and get some 
no matter what, if people still want them, they're going to get their hands on them.

point in case: snakeheads

people still get those, even though they are FEDERALLY BANNED


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

ok unbeatable what makes what 2p2f does give u the right to tell him what he can and cant do he is a grown man let him be besides u live here in michigan anyway so get some pliers and pull that crab outta ur ass


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

unbeatablec said:


> Because, when in america you abide by the law, and report people when they are not abiding by the law. Im sorry but dude, why do you have to break the law?


*******, general lee aint in charge here country boy


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

f*cking snitch i hate em scum on the earth


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

bob351 said:


> f*cking snitch i hate em scum on the earth


Every word of it..I agreed. I hate these kind of peoples.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Looks like 2p2f has a secret admire. Very interesting...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

'SHADOW said:


> Looks like 2p2f has a secret admire. Very interesting...


i seceretly admire you 'shadow'


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

joey said:


> Looks like 2p2f has a secret admire. Very interesting...


i seceretly admire you 'shadow'
[/quote]

I'll bet you do.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

'SHADOW said:


> Looks like 2p2f has a secret admire. Very interesting...


i seceretly admire you 'shadow'
[/quote]

I'll bet you do.
[/quote]
oh shadow make love to me on the internets


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

snitches get stiches....


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

joey said:


> Looks like 2p2f has a secret admire. Very interesting...


i seceretly admire you 'shadow'
[/quote]

I'll bet you do.
[/quote]
oh shadow make love to me on the internets
[/quote]

Drop da homoZ.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

this thread has died from da boringz thanks to this beatable shmuck


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

2p2f i know its very annoying and irritates the hell out of you but the best thing to do is drop it and ignore the kid

acouple buy/sale rules

•Do not post if not interested in the sale. Needless remarks such as, "Wow, good deal", "Somebody should really jump on this", "Good luck with the sale", are non-profitable deal for any seller and would be considered as postwhoring in the Classifieds.
•No posts questioning the value of a person's for sale post will be tolerated. If you do not want to buy it, close the thread and keep your comments to yourself. Violators will be suspended. All offers should be handled through the boards PM system.

if this member doesnt decide to follow the rules simply report him


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

unbeatablec said:


> Because, when in america you abide by the law, and report people when they are not abiding by the law. Im sorry but dude, why do you have to break the law?


why do you have to be such a bitch? you seem like some dork who has nothing better to do than cause other people hassle.

are you saying you have never once broken the law? i highly doubt you are squeaky clean.

either way you're a douchebag. go outside and get some sun...being a shut-in is not good for you.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sees 2p has a new lover

Why dont u just mind your own buisness kid


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i wonder if this unbeatablec is a tranny?

match made in heaven?

there's 14 year old trannies, right?

kid, you have to go out and do something. you've obviously tired of your tube sock and beastiality samples and have turned to pissing people you dont know off to get off.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Punk


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

when you leave my colors fade to grey, hey little lover stay or all my colors fade away, numa numa yei numa numa numa yei


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Report it, and it will be delt with accordingly-









We will not tolerate personal attacks around here-



SNAKEBITE said:


> 2p2f i know its very annoying and irritates the hell out of you but the best thing to do is drop it and ignore the kid
> 
> acouple buy/sale rules
> 
> ...


Yeppers-


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

get rid of this kid and be done with it


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

we should merge this thread with the culkin one, i think unbeatable and michael jackson teamed up on this one


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I thought this dude was a total tool when he first joined this site and another fish site I frequent.

Does anyone remember him posting rediculous ads in the for sale forum?

"Ive got 6 pair of breeding reds for sale. They are worth like a million dollars but Ill let them go for $10,000."

me- "Do you have proof that all six are breeders?"

tool bag - "well umm...no. In that case Ill drop them to a low price of $8,000!"

What a f*cking loser. You are a disgrace.

* JD7.62 is out with his internet balls tonite...watch out!*


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> I thought this dude was a total tool when he first joined this site and another fish site I frequent.
> 
> Does anyone remember him posting rediculous ads in the for sale forum?
> 
> ...


Easy there E-thug


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> I thought this dude was a total tool when he first joined this site and another fish site I frequent.
> 
> Does anyone remember him posting rediculous ads in the for sale forum?
> 
> ...


dude man...........
you sound kinda G G G G gangsta


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Aye, why are people so freakin' retarded........

This thread is a perfect example of a prick little kid who has too much time on his hands. Shouldn't you be out working at a job or chasing a girl around rather than wasting peoples time?


----------



## unbeatablec (Mar 6, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> I thought this dude was a total tool when he first joined this site and another fish site I frequent.
> 
> Does anyone remember him posting rediculous ads in the for sale forum?
> 
> ...


hey dumbass i was sellin them for 150$


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

unbeatablec said:


> I thought this dude was a total tool when he first joined this site and another fish site I frequent.
> 
> Does anyone remember him posting rediculous ads in the for sale forum?
> 
> ...


hey dumbass i was sellin them for 150$

2p2f, u better settle down before i get u deported.
[/quote]

Dude what the f*ck. No southerners have died in Michigan.


----------



## unbeatablec (Mar 6, 2007)

im not from michigan dumbass, i moved here a few years ago, and im hopefully moving back to the south soon


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

unbeatablec said:


> I thought this dude was a total tool when he first joined this site and another fish site I frequent.
> 
> Does anyone remember him posting rediculous ads in the for sale forum?
> 
> ...


hey dumbass i was sellin them for 150$

2p2f, u better settle down before i get u deported.
[/quote]

hahhha this kid is a f*cking fool. 
hey little boy, yeah you 'unbeatablec'. wht you really have to gain from this tangent??? do you feel better about yourself being a little whiny bitch??? as you can see around here we respect people who give us respect and are upright people. and this is why everyone thinks you are a bitch and everyone is supporting 2p2f because he is better then you.

wait now i know why this sh*t is occuring because you are jealous. awwwwwwww so sad little boy.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

This kid is getting exactly what he wants, an arguement. This thread is going no where...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

unbeatablec said:


> im not from michigan dumbass, i moved here a few years ago, and im hopefully moving back to the south soon


Yeah go back to the south, you know how those inbreds obey the law down there....


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

unbeliveable...sorry about your luck 2piranha 2 fury!!! SERIOUSLY!!!!....BACK OFF DUDE....


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

unbeatablec said:


> im not from michigan dumbass, i moved here a few years ago, and im hopefully moving back to the south soon


tell the general i said hi when you get there, all all you other bigot ignorant fool cousins which would also be your brothers.......and sisters.......and maybe mother and father
i know how you guys do things down south


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

this kid is 14 years old talking like a thug.

your parents must have molested you as a child.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

unbeatablec said:


> but seriously, i dont have a thing for 2p2f, but im sick of people illegally selling piranha, seriously, like the asian aro, were never gonna get them legalized unless we stop breaking the law!


This here shows you have absoloutly no idea what you are talking about. Leave him alone. Get a life. If its not effecting you then leave it alone. It is not your position to pol,ice anyone on here. And threatening to call the DNR on a fellow member is pathetic and tasteless. I have no respect for people like you. You talk about wanting to get things legal and then go around threatening ppl here. Get a clue dude. this forum is about keeping these fish. We all know that the reason they are illegal in alot of areas in the US is total BS. And so what if some responsible owners still wanna keep them. Its none of your damn buisness. 
And what people on this forum have in their homes and what they post to sell is of no issue for the people that run this site. this is a public forum. And again if you knew what the hell you were talking about you would know that the law does not hold liable a public forum for the postings of its members.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Puff said:


> this kid is 14 years old talking like a thug.
> 
> your parents must have molested you as a child.


who me or him?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I thought it was his birthday


lol
Me too


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> I thought it was his birthday


lol
Me too
[/quote]







me 2 lololololol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i must say every time i open those up im hoping for a fight, this was worth it, for one out of every 100 threads of callin someone out


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

This thread is about prick boy, not southerners.

I hate to say it but if I mentioned somthing about Asians, Mexicans, Muslims, Canadians, blacks, what ever; it is racist. Play fair or dont play at all....

Oh this dude is still a tool.
I cant believe this thread is still open though!


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

There's a reason this guy was banned on other forums -_-


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

sirasoni said:


> There's a reason this guy was banned on other forums -_-


his momy touched him places?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

SO immature!...I don't know what this kid want from me or spending his time PM me for. You need to get a life and I seriously think you should get ban from here. This is the reason why people hate this site, bashing, snitch, immature, can't mind your own business and keep pm some none sense.

You think I am joking around and want this to be a joke, think twice little boy.

*Here is what he PM about.
*


> u knw im just messing around right? i didnt say sh*t to the dnr, i just wanna see ppl go crazy, its nothing against u, but just keep acting like this, and watch how crazy ppl get lmao.


*Then I reply back*


> I don't see any joke about this. you just feel bad cause peoples are now flaming at you. It's making you feel bad and look bad. you shouldn't joke around like this at all.


*
This morning....
*


> u know if u did get caught, you could be deported? no offense but if I did report you, that would be a state offense, and you could get deported.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> SO immature!...I don't know what this kid want from me or spending his time PM me for. You need to get a life and I seriously think you should get ban from here. This is the reason why people hate this site, bashing, snitch, immature, can't mind your own business and keep pm some none sense.
> 
> You think I am joking around and want this to be a joke, think twice little boy.
> 
> ...


Wow, that kid is really immature...
I remember him making other stupid comments on other threads .... This kid should be banned.. He brings nothing good to this community.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't want this thread to be close! I want more members to see how immature kid can act in here and bring nothing good on community and this board. All he do his causing trouble, now I realize after reading most of you stated that he is immature some where else. I not regret that I started this thread about him.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

unbeatablec needs attention.. like any *14 year old*... He's just up to no good !

kids are kids...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Reasons why this thread is being closed:



> 1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. This includes but is not limited to:
> * Harrassment (including PM)
> * Insults (provoked or not)
> * Goading





> 3. Excessive use of profanity.
> * Attempts to repeatedly subvert the swear filter
> * Use of profanity while breaking rule #1.





> 4. No RACIST, SEXIST, HOMOPHOBIC, or RELIGIOUSLY OFFENSIVE remarks or images.





> 9. Abide by all posted rules around the use of the MEMBER CLASSIFIEDS forum. Those rules can be found at the following link:
> * http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=53269





> 11. When a rule is broken, click the "REPORT POST TO MODERATOR" link at the bottom of the specific post.
> * This will email all the moderators of the forum and bring the incident to our attention.


SERIOUSLY guys, I don't know who the biggest toolbag in this thread is, but CLEARLY someone (or many someones) forgot their proper way of going about things.


----------

